# Alfine8 Install!



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmmm it doesn't look right? 

The entry point for the shifter cable/housing in the cassette joint looks like it will interfere with the cog/chain/chainline. Am I missing something?


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

OFFcourse said:


> Hmmm it doesn't look right?
> 
> The entry point for the shifter cable/housing in the cassette joint looks like it will interfere with the cog/chain/chainline. Am I missing something?


Yes, Non-Turn Washer Application Chart

And if You want seatstay cable routing, look at this thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/anyone-try-seatstay-cable-routing-alfine-468379.html


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok I thought I had maybe installed the cog the wrong way around


----------



## .kit (Nov 15, 2012)

mine looks the same on my pugsley. Actually works out well like that. not a problem. I thought I did it wrong too. Mine is straight up vertical just as you are holding it.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Alfine 8 on a Pugsley...:thumbsup:

Surly Pugsley - a set on Flickr


----------



## .kit (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm so glad yours is sticking up like that because I thought I did something wrong but I couldn't figure out another way and besides it doesn't bind. Sweet!
:madman: I can't show the pic until I have 10 posts... img811.imageshack.us/img811/887/20121115125103.jpg


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

I have vertical dropouts, but I got it like that the other day with some combo of non-turns. Ideas on bending it? Def need to bend it out a bit.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

OFFcourse said:


> I have vertical dropouts, but I got it like that the other day with some combo of non-turns. Ideas on bending it? Def need to bend it out a bit.


Take the whole cassette joint assembly off, then remove the plastic components.
That way you can clamp it it a vice and get a nice bend exactly where you want it without risking any damage to the plastic parts.


----------

